

For anyone doing Coremetrics dev: A tool for Chrome. - dialmaster
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coremetrics-bar-for-chrom/llegcghmokaemodgdddnchiijfdbfnlg?utm_campaign=en&utm_source=ha-en-na-us-webapp-collections-editors_picks&utm_medium=ha
I got really tired of being tied to the official Coremetrics tagbar (and it's limitation to Firefox or IE), so I made this. I use it every day now. Enjoy.
======
dialmaster
I know this is a totally shameless post, but I am not asking for any money. I
just hope this benefits some other developers.

